# Two Q's:How much does a good website usually cost and how much is shipping?



## InkCity (Jul 13, 2013)

How much does a website with a t-shirt design lab cost and who is the best host? Are there any other ways to build a website? 

Also, is there any way to get free shipping when shipping shirts to customers? Even if they're being shipped from different locations?


----------



## StartYourBrand (Jul 8, 2013)

BigCartel has some pretty cheap web packages. The templates they offer you are pretty plain, but you can use your own designs/codes if you know how. They're relatively simple to work with, and also allow you to give discounts with certain promo codes as well as web analytics for your site. The only problem is that you have to use their name in your URL unless you purchase a separate domain and plug it in. (Ex. www.yourwebsite.bigcartel.com)

1and1 is another good host. They offer you many more design templates and perks like SEO optimization, web analytics, and much more. They only difference is 1and1 is a bit more expensive.

Hope this helps!


----------



## natthansimpson (Mar 26, 2014)

Did you get a site done ? If so how much? If not then why not try piggybacking it... PM me...


----------



## natthansimpson (Mar 26, 2014)

Wondering if you ever got price or site completed? If not... then you might consider piggybacking the site - splitting the bill.. PM me >>


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

> Also, is there any way to get free shipping when shipping shirts to customers? Even if they're being shipped from different locations?


Do you mean like the post office delivering your packages for free? Sure, we all get that.


----------



## poezoe (Jul 10, 2012)

Posylane said:


> Do you mean like the post office delivering your packages for free? Sure, we all get that.


We just got upgraded to free 2 day shipping, based on our volume, of course


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

poezoe said:


> We just got upgraded to free 2 day shipping, based on our volume, of course


How much volume did you have to get this?


----------

